# Firman TO7571



## emoney (Aug 6, 2021)

Firman has told me that the THD is from 11 to 14% for this unit. Is there any way that the THD can be lowered on this generator, and has anyone had any experience with Firman generators?
Thanks again for your feed back.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

well a honda eu7000is gen is better on the numbers.

you can use good high dollar ups units or power conditioners....
but the costs get closer to just buying the good gen set to start with...

depending on your loads

we run the good apc ups units cost is $600.00 usd and up on them each
and they work for grid power as well.


----------



## Rene (Feb 5, 2021)

emoney said:


> Firman has told me that the THD is from 11 to 14% for this unit. Is there any way that the THD can be lowered on this generator, and has anyone had any experience with Firman generators?
> Thanks again for your feed back.


I don't know of a way to reduce the THD but I do have the same gen (T07571). I had my electrician install an interlock device on my panel and a l14-30 input plug. We tested the system using NG as the fuel. Turned on a bunch of lights ceiling fans, refrigerator, ran a toaster oven, then a microwave oven, portable room ac, a flat screen TV, fans, leaf blower, and other similar appliances. None had any issues. I have read on some of the reviews by others that they have run into electronics that have not run but everything I threw at it ran fine.

During my research I reached out to Firman and had good experiance with their personel. They answered my questions and provided good useful information.

Hope this helps.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

For the H07552, THD is listed as <25%. Unless the T-series uses different hardware, THD is likely not far off from that. I have a Firman P03602 and the signal is rather noisy. It's a nice generator, but it's more of a worksite unit.


----------

